# No sound on E60 with premium sound!



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

I just took redelivery of my 545 (Sport Pkg, NAV, Comfort Seats, Premiun Sound) and I have no sound whatsover coming out of the speakers. Looking at the I-Drive everything seems to be working fine (radio stations are there, CD is playing tracks) but there is no sound at all. It was working when I originally took the delivery in Germany and now all of the sudden it doesn't work anymore.

Is there something simple that I can check or do I have to bring the car in?

This sound thing is really bugging me now  Everything else seems to be working fine.

Thanks


----------



## MMM (Sep 7, 2003)

my1stbmw said:


> I just took redelivery of my 545 (Sport Pkg, NAV, Comfort Seats, Premiun Sound) and I have no sound whatsover coming out of the speakers. Looking at the I-Drive everything seems to be working fine (radio stations are there, CD is playing tracks) but there is no sound at all. It was working when I originally took the delivery in Germany and now all of the sudden it doesn't work anymore.
> 
> Is there something simple that I can check or do I have to bring the car in?
> 
> ...


What about the mute button, that is did u program one of the assignable buttons to mute the stereo. Or the phone button on the wheel as well? Just a thought


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

MMM said:


> What about the mute button, that is did u program one of the assignable buttons to mute the stereo. Or the phone button on the wheel as well? Just a thought


I tried to press all of the buttons on the wheel, turn up the volume knob on the dash and the wheel all the way up and nothing. I even went through the I-Drive to see if I something has been set there. Nothing works!

As far as I can hear there is absolutely no sound coming from the speakers, no matter what I do.

Could it be that VPC (Vehicle Distribution Center) upgraded the software in the car and that is the reason why it doesn't work?


----------



## sj3 (Feb 25, 2004)

Are you getting the seat-belt warning bells? If not, definitely take it in. Take it in either way. Should be easy but if it's not muted accidentally, I'm not sure what you can do.

Sam


----------



## E39spd (Mar 4, 2004)

When a friend picked up his 7, the radio worked fine durring the dealer walk through, but he got in it to drive it home and nothing, no radio.

they had to reset the computer (about 15min) and after that all was fine, you may have the same thing.


----------



## my1stbmw (Oct 10, 2003)

E39spd said:


> When a friend picked up his 7, the radio worked fine durring the dealer walk through, but he got in it to drive it home and nothing, no radio.
> 
> they had to reset the computer (about 15min) and after that all was fine, you may have the same thing.


I just took it in for following:

1. No sound coming from the speakers, nothing at all
2. BMW Assist not working
3. Voice Command not working


----------



## 545iSMG (Feb 25, 2004)

Do you have a little speaker icon around the center of the status bar (bottom of iDrive screen?)

You said you turned the knob on the dash but did you press it?


----------

